# Ohio River - Tanners Creek 6/26/04



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yesterday started off on a pretty good note. Launched at Tanners around 3:30 and proceeded to search for shad. Being as I was by myself, I couldn't get my boat into position and make the throw at the same time. It was a good thing I stopped and bought some goldfish, chubs and israelis carp. Headed out to the river around 4:00, but not before talking with Doc and Lynn. I anchored up at my first spot and had a 3.8# flathead in the boat at 4:30. I stayed there for about another 30 minutes and then headed down stream. And so did my day/evening. I anchored up on my second spot, after marking tons of fish but couldn't get but 1 bite, and then I couldn't get that one on the hook. But anyways, there was a lot of boat traffic on the river yesterday, so I was getting rocked pretty good at times. A barge went by and rocked me a good one. A few minutes later, I notice water covering my aft floor boards about an inch deep - not good. The first thing I do is hit the switch for my bilge pump and it does nothing - getting worse. I flip the cover open over the engine to ventilate while I crank in my rods real quick and there is about 6" of water in the bilge (getting scarey). I get the engine started, my anchor up, and I head towards the ramp (about 3 miles, I think). By now, I'm carrying so much water, even with the throttle to the stop I can't get over about 10 miles an hour, not can I get the boat on plane. The bow is riding so high, I'm standing between the walk-through windshield just to see what's in front of me. Anyways, I beach the boat, run and get my truck, and get the trailer into the water. Three guys came down and helped me get loaded; and for their assistance I am very grateful. I pulled the bilge plug right after I got the boat out of the water, and water was shooting out as though someone turned on a garden hose - shooting out the back of my boat in a 3/4" stream about 4' long. Ultimately, there was so much water in the boat that even after spending 20 minutes securing everything and the 25 minute ride home, there was still water dripping from the bilge after I parked it at 7:30. Needless to say, I did have on my pfd, and I had the mic for my marine radio in hand ready to declare a mayday. I truly didn't know if I'd make it back to the ramp or if my boat would become structure. And I'm very glad I was fishing alone - I don't believe I could've stayed afloat with anymore weight. But anyways, aside from the bilge pump replacement, now comes the fun part, trying to figure out what failed, causing me to take on so much water. But apart from the near-catastrophe, it was a very pleasurable day. NOT!!! One more thing, I did get drunk after I got home; otherwise, I wouldn't have slept last night.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is scarry stuff David. And to think if I wasn't slated to work yesterday, I would have been in your boat  Just enough weight to make your boat structure  CATKING


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I took on alot of water when I had improperly sealed some holes after moving my transducer. Used cheap caulking, and didn't put the screws back in the empty holes. I'm figuring, even if they leak, it won't be much. Well....it was & I never turned on my bildge until I was already on the ramp. I had about 6-7" in mine too. My bildge pump still worked then, it quit about 3 trips ago, I just check it not & then, I haven't had to use it, but on a rainy day I like to make sure I'm prepared. It's in a real tight location, I almost think it was installed before the floor was put in  So I still need to replace it, I want to check all the connections, switches, fuses etc, first before I attempt to replace the pump. Maybe I'll just hotwire it to find out if it's bad.......  
Possible Leaks:
Do you have a livewell?? Sometimes the hose to the livewell, the pump, or the overflow hose developes a leak (sometimes from freezing-splitting-in the winter).
Check all screws in the transom, make sure none fell out. 
Obviously, check the bildgepump hoses AND (thru-hull) FITTINGS same as the livewell.
PS: You would've slept anyway in time  Now you'll have a headache !


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to hear you made it in OK. Things could have been worse.Keep us posted.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

I took on water like that when my boat was new, the connections on the outside of the boat, to the livewell, was loose.

Bildge pump worked, but it gets scary......couldn't figure out what the problem was till I got the boat back on the trailer.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I really appreciate all of the comments. I don't have a livewell in my boat, so that can be ruled out. I've got an I.O., and my first thought is that the exhaust bellows gave up the ghost. But after what Catfishhunter33 said about the thru-hull fittings for the bilge pump, I'm really wondering if it wasn't siphoning back into the boat because I experienced some pretty heavy rolls because of all the traffic yesterday. And because the bilge pump wasn't working, everytime I took on some water, it became that much easier for more water to get into the boat. Nevertheless, I am replacing the bilge pump with an automatic model, and will check the bellows thoroughly. Any further comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lynn and I felt very bad that you couldn't raise us on the Marine band radio, sorry that we were out of range, the hills musta blocked the signal, because we were only about 5 miles from you when we called you the first time.

Hope it is something simple, the bilge pump sounds like that may have been the problem as the boat looked fine in the water at Tanners.

Let us know what you find out.

Doc and Lynn


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

well buddie its a good thing my fat butt didnt go with ya...we would have been swiming
glad you made it home...i'll call you tonight


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, as it stands right now, the engine cover and both of the rear seats are out of the boat. With all of that out of the way I found a number of problems. First off, my bilge pump thru-hull fitting was/is loose. The bilge pump hose was so stopped up no amount of water would've passed through it; as was the bilge pump itself. The existing pump is a "First Mate" 380gph, and it will be replaced with either a Rule or Mayfair 500gph cartridge pump. I will replace the pump, the pump hose and install a check valve when I replace the thru-hull fitting next weekend. I will also be adding a second pump that is a fully automatic 750gph model. Also, Bigjohn513 and myself are going to rebuild my engine cover so I won't have anymore osb strands killing my pumps. I cleaned all of the garbage out of my bilge today, but it still needs a good scrubbing with some Simple Green. After all of that is done, before I re-install the new engine cover, I will tow the boat down to the nearest boat ramp, intentionally leave the transom tiedowns on, back it into the water and see if I'm taking in any water around anything affiliated with the outdrive. After what I found today, I'm not so sure I've got a problem with my outdrive. But I do have to check it so it can either be fixed or eliminated as a potential problem. I just have to take care of the simple things first so I can eliminate as many problems as I can, as cheaply as I can.


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like you've got a good plan. Hope everything works out!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep..sounds like a plan.........common problem for the thru-hull connetions to get damaged from debris, etc.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

david..you shoulda stick it out with us banktrashers.. good to hear you are safe and sound.. and yeah..thank god da king wasn't on yer boat..his BS along with the water would have sink that boat faaast..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

David , glad you are ok..I have had many bad trips this year myself, although they did not involve a boat.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

This is probably common knowledge,but one thing that you can do when your boat is taking on water or has a lot of water in it is to pull the plug while you are moving. This only works if your boat plugs are in the interior of your boat. It works like a natural siphon and will clear the water from the boat. May not have worked very well in your situation. Glad that you make it back safe.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

David I think everybody has a bad one once in awhile.Glad you made it back ok.I have a pump that I have planned on putting in just never have yet  After getting alot of water in the boat early this year I should have,oh well.Daryl


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

David,
Hope you get it fixed soon, the Eagle Creek outing is only a month away and I told you that you could follow Lynn and I around to spots, we owe some big Flats in that area..........Doc


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I was almost thinking everyone forgot about EC,not much said in awhile!I hope to get to know some upper river flats better this year  Daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah..it's another plan......Daryl ....you follow David & I'll follow you..


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll follow Jim.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

ZAPPED..........ZAPPED.......ZAPPED

Oh, that one will get zapped. LOL

UFM82

Where's WD when you need him?


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Who woke UFM82 UP? ....nice one Craig


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

David,
just a thought, if your through hull fitting that was loose goes through the transom you might want to check that the wood is not waterlogged.It sounds like you weren't in the water but a few hours so it shouldn't have infiltrated too far if at all but if it 's been loose for a while it's worth checking....W


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

My thru-hull fitting is in the starboard gunwale, about 6-8 inches forward of the transom. I'm picking up a new manual bilge pump on Friday, and will add in an automatic pump next weekend. For the manual pump, I'm buying the new Atwood Tsunami 800gph model from BPS, and later will buy a Mayfair Automatic 750gph. I'm going to thoroughly clean the bilge Friday afternoon, and then take the boat to the ramp for a leak-check. In the following picture, the white dot nearest the aft end of the boat is my thru-hull fitting, and it was super loose. And if you notice, it really isn't all that much above the waterline.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I just KNEW that wouldn't last. LOL- dude, I'm chuckling about it right now. No offense to anyone. Just couldn't pass that one up. 

No problem on the zap- I expected that one.

UFM82


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm glad you understand................LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DA KING !!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it lasted better than 24 hours, it was a good one, Catking musta just missed it, took 24 to find it......ZZZZZZZZZZaaaaaaaaaaPPPPPPPPP...........Doc


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Just like Mrfishohio I to took on some water after moving a transduce. It wouldnt fill up to fast an hour or so and the auto bilge would come on and pump it out then it would be a couple more hours until it came on again. I had a lot of trouble locating the holes. I fianally filled the boat with a garden hose while on the trailer in my yard until I saw where it was leaking. If it is a good strong trailer and the leak is not to high it should work. Gooed luck!!!


----------

